# GON Forum League (2018 College Football Contest)



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2018)

*GON Forum League (2018 College Football Contest)*


It's 'bout that time again, brothers! Time for another year of exciting college football action, and of course, our league pick 'ems contest. Last year went down to the wire between several of us, however, in the end, it was Browning "Rocky Top " Slayer winning our league. One of our league regulars, Madsnooker, was also in on the action last year. But just like his OSU Buckeyes, fizzled out in the end. Apparently, Madsnooker let his beloved pet rooster (Urban), do his picks for him the last few weeks.


*Here's a little info on how the contest works.*

It's simple. Each week we'll be making our picks for several college football games by picking the team we think will win. Deadline for making your picks is 5 minutes before each game.

Even though we will have our own league, you will still be competing against thousands of other players from many different leagues. You will be able to view the weekly overall rankings to see where you're ranked amongst everyone else. And of course, you will be able to see our league standings.

As always, it's free to join us. But you must be a GON Forum member in order to join. Our league is set to private, and we're only accepting members from here. And this is not just for the Sports Forum regulars, all GON Forum members are invited to come and join us. Just post a request to join in this thread, or send me a PM so I can PM you the Group ID# and password. If I do not respond in a timely manner, PM someone in this thread that has already joined us for the the Group ID# and password. We have to do it this way to keep out unwanted guests.

*Sign up or login at this link:* https://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/college/register/joingroup

Already a member? Sign in here. https://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/college
Don't be skurd! Y'all come on and join us 

Below are the picks for week 1.



--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2018)

Madsnooker’s Daddy will be back!


----------



## macbeth (Aug 10, 2018)

I am interested.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm in


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Madsnooker’s Daddy will be back!


 



macbeth said:


> I am interested.


Awesome! Glad you could join us. Please check your PM for login info.



ddgarcia said:


> I'm in


Glad you could join us again, bud.

By the way, for those of you who I sent an actual email to, is there a way for y'all to rejoin the league again from the email? Or do you still need the login info?

Thank y'all for joining us. Best of luck to y'all, and most importantly, have fun!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Madsnooker’s Daddy will be back!



The legend lives!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2018)

Count me in Britches, I have to knock that UT hatin Slayer of the mountain!!!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 10, 2018)

Count me in as well


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2018)

By the way Slayer, didn't you participate in the gon bowl pickems? In case you forgot, I won that and I believe you might still owe me a gift????


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 10, 2018)

Is this different/separate from the Pick-Um?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Is this different/separate from the Pick-Um?


Yes, ours is different, and separate from the contest held here, but you can certainly take part in both contests. We have an actual league, which competes against thousands of other players/leagues. You'll also have a lot more picks to make in our contest. We award no prizes, we just play for bragging rights. We do this simply for those who would like to compete against thousands of other college football fans.

Like I said, you can take part in both contests, so come on and join us if you like.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> By the way Slayer, didn't you participate in the gon bowl pickems? In case you forgot, I won that and I believe you might still owe me a gift????


Eww wee


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Madsnooker’s Daddy will be back!


so will yall grandpappy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> By the way Slayer, didn't you participate in the gon bowl pickems? In case you forgot, I won that and I believe you might still owe me a gift????


What!? That is no way for a daddy to treat his son! 



Matthew6 said:


> so will yall grandpappy.



Awesome!    

PM sent


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 11, 2018)

Man I mention Slayer didn't come thru on his gift and he flat disappears????? I did see a 1980 ford purple van with no windows on the side of i75, I hope he is ok?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Man I mention Slayer didn't come thru on his gift and he flat disappears????? I did see a 1980 ford purple van with no windows on the side of i75, I hope he is ok?


Couldn't have been Slayer. His van is orange.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Man I mention Slayer didn't come thru on his gift and he flat disappears????? I did see a 1980 ford purple van with no windows on the side of i75, I hope he is ok?


was it parked near a bridge


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Couldn't have been Slayer. His van is orange.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 13, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> By the way Slayer, didn't you participate in the gon bowl pickems? In case you forgot, I won that and I believe you might still owe me a gift????



Did I really not pay you? I've sent tons of gift cards and fishing lures! Was it from last season? 

I would never stiff you Snook. If you were a Vol, I would have sent the gift card rubbed in Poison Ivy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 13, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Man I mention Slayer didn't come thru on his gift and he flat disappears????? I did see a 1980 ford purple van with no windows on the side of i75, I hope he is ok?




Man, I was in Boston all weekend! Wife's birthday gift was tickets to Fenway to see Def Leppard & Journey.. I just stayed drunk!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2018)

I see a couple more have joined us. 

Remember, all of you are welcome to play with us and we'd love to have you.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2018)

Which one of you goobers named yourself GON Sports Forum Bros? I think I have an idea, but not 100% sure.  

Still looking for a few more peeps to join us. Some of our past regulars have yet to join, so wanted to bump the thread for them.


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey boys, the 2016 Champ is back after a long off season so buckle up your keyboard chinstraps.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 20, 2018)

scooty006 said:


> Hey boys, the 2016 Champ is back after a long off season so buckle up your keyboard chinstraps.


Bring it on, busta!


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 23, 2018)

I am in!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2018)

skeeter24 said:


> I am in!!


Awesome! Glad you joined us, bud.

Cmp1 has joined us as well. I think we're going to make a die hard college football fan out of Cmp1. 

Kickoff is right around the corner, boys and girls!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 23, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did I really not pay you? I've sent tons of gift cards and fishing lures! Was it from last season?
> 
> I would never stiff you Snook. If you were a Vol, I would have sent the gift card rubbed in


No issues Slayer. If you win We will call it even!!!! If I was worried about it I would habe let you know back then.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> No issues Slayer. If you win We will call it even!!!! If I was worried about it I would habe let you know back then.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2018)

Just a friendly reminder that some of you have not made your picks yet. Of course there is still plenty of time, but wanted to let y'all know. Also, y'all don't forget to do those 2 tie breaker picks at the bottom of the page. Those need to be done too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Just a friendly reminder that some of you have not made your picks yet. Of course there is still plenty of time, but wanted to let y'all know. Also, y'all don't forget to do those 2 tie breaker picks at the bottom of the page. Those need to be done too.
> 
> View attachment 941077


They have to be done?


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 25, 2018)

Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> They have to be done?


Yes, you should do them. These picks will help decide our weekly winner if two or more of us end up with the same record for that week. You can also go back and change your picks, so as long as you do so before the game starts.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2018)

Another friendly reminder! Contest begins this Friday! Some of you have not completed your picks or tie breakers. Also, still missing some who requested to join us, but they have yet to sign up. If there are any problems, please let me know.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 30, 2018)

SB, send me the info please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2018)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> SB, send me the info please.
> Thanks in advance.


Awesome! I see you're in now!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 30, 2018)

My picks are in. It will be my honor to kick everyone's tail again this year!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2018)

I’m in!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> My picks are in. It will be my honor to kick everyone's tail again this year!


Bring it on, busta! 



brownceluse said:


> I’m in!



Heck, yeah!  

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2018)

If you've already signed up, but forgot where to sign back in at, here's the link. https://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/college

Log in where it says "Already signed up? Sign in here".


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 1, 2018)

Just noticed something that I think is different this year. Looks like we can now make/change our picks up to 5min before EACH game starts.

Think we had a couple drop last year because they lost a whole week of picks because you had to have ALL your picks in 5min before the FIRST game started.

Much better this way IMO.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> Just noticed something that I think is different this year. Looks like we can now make/change our picks up to 5min before EACH game starts.
> 
> Think we had a couple drop last year because they lost a whole week of picks because you had to have ALL your picks in 5min before the FIRST game started.
> 
> Much better this way IMO.



Yeah, it's better how it is this year. There were a few different options to choose from, and I chose what it is now. So now there is no excuse for y'all to miss getting in your picks! 

And that Utah State / Michigan State game last night was a good one. I thought Utah State was going to knock off the #11 team in the country. Dang late interception killed Utah State's late drive. Michigan State better get better on D, or the're in for a long year.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, it's better how it is this year. There were a few different options to choose from, and I chose what it is now. So now there is no excuse for y'all to miss getting in your picks!
> 
> And that Utah State / Michigan State game last night was a good one. I thought Utah State was going to knock off the #11 team in the country. Dang late interception killed Utah State's late drive. Michigan State better get better on D, or the're in for a long year.



Dang,missed it,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2018)

All right boys and girls, week 1 is in the books for our contest. Have no worries about where you're ranked, your won/loss record is what counts in the end.  We have a long ways to go too!

Picks are also available now, so y'all may want to go and read up on who you're interested in picking on this week's picks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2018)

I see a couple of you have not made your picks yet. Just a friendly reminder to...

*DO YOUR PICKS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2018)

Late but done


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Worked late last night and completely forgot


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2018)

Your friendly weekly reminder to do those picks.  

Last weeks standings.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2018)

dang.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey SB,I keep getting a redirect on the site,anyone else?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey SB,I keep getting a redirect on the site,anyone else?


All good to me. You must have something else going on. Is it still happening?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> dang.


Wahtcha talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2018)

First game is Friday! Y'all do your picks! 

*Week 3 results*


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 20, 2018)

Y'all are about to witness a Patriots style comeback


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 20, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Y'all are about to witness a Patriots style comeback



Brang it Big Man and Good Luck to ya


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Y'all are about to witness a Patriots style comeback





ddgarcia said:


> Brang it Big Man and Good Luck to ya





We still have a loooooong ways to go in this contest. Plenty of time for me to dig myself in a bigger hole! 

I see some of you still have not made your pics. The first game starts tomorrow!

*Y'all do those pics!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2018)

@Matthew6 

@skeeter24 

@Browning Slayer 

*The 3 of you have not made your picks! This is your last reminder. The first game starts tonight at 7, so be sure to get your picks in. *


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2018)

*Do those picks! Game one starts tomorrow night!*

*Week 4 results*

*

Pay no attention to your ranking, we're playing to see who has the best overall won / loss record at the end of the contest.*


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder, I almost forgot again


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2018)

Done


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2018)

Done. Swamped at work..


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2018)

*Get those picks in!  *


Week 5 standings


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2018)

Snook Sr and Jr seem to be doing well! 

?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2018)

Done


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2018)

done


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2018)

Here's your friendly reminder to do your picks. First game is Friday!

Week 6 Standings


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 10, 2018)

Well, missed a week again due to being in WY, I'm just gonna throw the white flag


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Well, missed a week again due to being in WY, I'm just gonna throw the white flag


No problem, bud. It happens. Sometimes we have more important things on our minds and it is very easy to forget. I've nearly forgotten to do mine several times as well. And there's always next year if you want to join us again. I'll go ahead and remove you from the league since you've gotten so far behind. 

Thanks for playing, brother.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 14, 2018)

WOW!!!! Win my second week of the year and STILL I'm 8 games back bringing up the rear????!!!!!!!

Nothing like having your GOOD weeks be mediocre and your BAD weeks be just BAD


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2018)

*Do your picks, boys!*

I'm starting a furious comeback this week. Played with y'all long enough! It's on now! 

Week 7 Standings


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2018)

im out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> im out.


Okay. I'll go ahead and remove you from the the contest. Thanks for playing again with us this year, brother. Maybe we can do it again next year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 24, 2018)

*Y'all know what time it is, right? Do those picks!*

Week 8 Standings


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2018)

Chris may be running away with it! Who's gonna catch him? 

Do those picks, boys!

Week 9 Standings


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2018)

Don't forget to do those picks my brothas! The first game starts Friday!

Week 10 Standings - (Oh, would you look at who is in second place! I'm hot on your tail, Chris! )


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Lost cause,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2018)

Snooks Daddy has caught him!! I won this last year, I just want to beat Snook!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lost cause,,,,


Not so! Everyone ahead of you could fall apart before it's over! Hang in there, bud.


Browning Slayer said:


> Snooks Daddy has caught him!! I won this last year, I just want to beat Snook!


He's a Buckeye! You just know he will fall apart the last few weeks!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 8, 2018)

Tough to stay between the ditches with weeks like last week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)

Missed my picks last week? Dadgumit!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Missed my picks last week? Dadgumit!


Dang, man! Hate to hear that. I always try to remind y'all, plus email reminders are automatically sent out as well. 

I hate it for ya, but looks like ol' Snook is gonna get the best of you this year, man. Losing is one thing, but losing to a dang Yankee Buckeye would be a disgrace! *
Y'all do your picks!*

Week 11 Standings


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2018)

Some of y'all have not made your picks! Last reminder.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2018)

Done but late


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2018)

What time is it? Do your picks time!  
*
Week 12 Standings*


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 29, 2018)

Last week, boys! Anyone gonna catch Chris? With only 16 more picks to go to do so, better make them all count. 

Week 13 Standings


I'll post up the final standings next week.
Good luck!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2018)

*Congrats Chris!*

Another year of the contest has come to an end. There are no bowl games to pick, just the regular season games. Congrats to Chris for winning the contest this year. Chris took the lead and never looked back. I kept the pressure on him as best I could, but was never able to catch him. We also had several members drop out after forgetting to do their picks, so I removed them from the contest after they asked me to do so, which is why their names are not on the list. Brownceluse and I finished tied for second place, even though it shows him in 3rd place. 

Once again, thank all of you for playing again this year. It's been fun as usual. If we get enough interest, maybe we can do it again next year.

It's been fun my brothers!

 

*Final Standings*


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 3, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> *Congrats Chris!*
> 
> Another year of the contest has come to an end. There are no bowl games to pick, just the regular season games. Congrats to Chris for winning the contest this year. Chris took the lead and never looked back. I kept the pressure on him as best I could, but was never able to catch him. We also had several members drop out after forgetting to do their picks, so I removed them from the contest after they asked me to do so, which is why their names are not on the list. Brownceluse and I finished tied for second place, even though it shows him in 3rd place.
> 
> ...




Thanks SB for doing this again this year, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

Congrats Chris! I’m even last in 2nd place!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Congrats Chris! I’m even last in 2nd place!


Yeah you came in 3rd place second place!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Congrats Chris,,,,


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2018)

Congrats Chris!!!!
I was hunting and missed picking when I was near the top but not sure I could have caught you. Great job!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 6, 2018)

Well done Chris. Look forward to it again next year


----------

